# More Dark Knight sequel stuff - rumors, and not rumors



## sakeido (Sep 4, 2008)

Possible spoilers:



















Spoiler



In short: Two Face is dead. Not coming back, neither is Eckhart. He thinks Jolie is going to be Catwoman.



Bat-Rumors: Aaron Eckhart Spills Dark Knight 3 Details

edit: Thanks for the edit, whichever mod that was  I forgot that this could be a spoiler for some people


----------



## sakeido (Sep 9, 2008)

Michael Caine chimes in...
Batman: Alfred Reveals New Dark Knight Bad Boys 



Spoiler



Johnny Depp as the Riddler, Philip Seymour Hoffman as Pengiun


----------



## Groff (Sep 9, 2008)

Hasn't this stuff been in the rumor mill for quite some time?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 9, 2008)

I said in the other thread about batman rumours that


Spoiler



Philip Seymour Hoffman would make a great penguin. I still don't think penguin will be in then next one though, I also doubt Catwoman.


----------



## Chris (Sep 9, 2008)

Please, no Catwoman. :\


----------



## playstopause (Sep 9, 2008)

Chris said:


> Please, no Catwoman. :\





I really don't see how that character would "fit" in the Nolan ways of thing. Especially with Jolie playing the part.


----------



## Groff (Sep 9, 2008)

Chris said:


> Please, no Catwoman. :\





playstopause said:


> I really don't see how that character would "fit" in the Nolan ways of thing. Especially with Jolie playing the part.





Girls with big boobs make movies sexy, but most of the time the movies SUCK ASS and lack any kind of depth. I think it could sour even Nolan's work.


----------



## Heavy Ed (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't think this is a spoiler cuz I don't see it happening, but my nephew claims



Spoiler



That Cher is pegged to be Catwoman and Johnny Depp is the Riddler



I really hope its just a rumor!


----------



## Clydefrog (Sep 9, 2008)

The Catwoman angle could work if they stuck her with her original deal: a cat burglar.

Unfortuantely a cat burglar isn't that exciting, especially in the wake of the Joker from TDK. Seriously, how do you get MORE exciting after that?


----------



## rvoteary (Sep 9, 2008)

I seriously hope they don't put catwoman in the next one


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 9, 2008)

Clydefrog said:


> Unfortuantely a cat burglar isn't that exciting, especially in the wake of the Joker from TDK. Seriously, how do you get MORE exciting after that?



Three words:

Batman Versus Predator.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Clydefrog (Sep 9, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> Three words:
> 
> Batman Versus Predator.





Simpsons did it!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 9, 2008)

One of my friends used to have a graphic novel of it


----------



## sakeido (Sep 9, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Hasn't this stuff been in the rumor mill for quite some time?



Aaron Eckhert himself commenting that


Spoiler



his character is dead and not coming back


 should put those dumb rumors to rest. The Michael Caine one doesn't help things much, though.


----------



## Papa Shank (Sep 11, 2008)

What about the boy wonder? 


Spoiler



perhaps carrot-top?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 11, 2008)

Depp could potentially be a good Riddler, but if they do go with Catwoman, then please, please, please anyone except Angelina Jolie...she's such an over-rated actress.

One villain who could be an interesting candidate, and hasn't been mentioned anywhere yet, is Talia Al Ghul (daughter of Ras from the first film). If they had her as the main villain it could make for an interesting story, and possibly build on some of the themes from the first film.

Regarding Robin, they've said already that he won't appear, as these films are all set a good few years before he meets Batman.


----------



## Groff (Sep 11, 2008)

Clydefrog said:


> The Catwoman angle could work if they stuck her with her original deal: a cat burglar.
> 
> Unfortuantely a cat burglar isn't that exciting, especially in the wake of the Joker from TDK. Seriously, how do you get MORE exciting after that?



Well, Cat woman is also a love intrest, so there's always that plot line. But honestly, I think that wouldn't be enough for a movie, and if it was a side plot, it would only hinder the main story line (whatever it may be).

I think if they really want to make the next movie an exciting follow up to TDK then they'd need a villian with personality and a high profile, such as the riddler or the penguin.

(Dick Cheney as the penguin anyone?! )


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 11, 2008)

Angelina Jolie's too obvious for Catwoman, and I really don't think that's Nolan's style.

Personally, I'd go for someone like Zooey Deschanel, because she's an incredible actress, and totally not who you'd expect, and I think she could pull off unstable on near the same level as Heath Ledger did.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 11, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Well, Cat woman is also a love intrest, so there's always that plot line. But honestly, I think that wouldn't be enough for a movie, and if it was a side plot, it would only hinder the main story line (whatever it may be).
> 
> I think if they really want to make the next movie an exciting follow up to TDK then they'd need a villian with personality and a high profile, such as the riddler or the penguin.
> 
> (Dick Cheney as the penguin anyone?! )



You guys aren't thinking Big Budget Hollywood style  They NEED the love interest, any kind of love interest, to draw in a bigger audience... should the next Batman be a really straightforward balls-to-the-walls action flick? Maybe, but they won't make it that way. The female audience in particular needs (or prefers) some kind of sexual chemistry to get involved with a movie; there is going to be a new love interest in the next movie, whether we like it or not. 

For that reason, I think Catwoman is a good choice because then you get a really interesting dynamic between both sides of her and Bruce, in addition to a villain that could be central to the story. Otherwise, we'll end up with somebody else created specifically for the movie. Doesn't say that Bruce will hook up with her or anything, but there has to be a woman in there somewhere.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 12, 2008)

I heard some stuff from my Uncle's friend, who worked in the production of The Dark Knight.




Spoiler



Batman vs Terminator vs Predator vs Alien vs John Petrucci


----------



## Xaios (Sep 13, 2008)

Anthony said:


> I heard some stuff from my Uncle's friend, who worked in the production of The Dark Knight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



C'mon dude, we ALL know that Petrucci would win.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 22, 2008)

Depp could be a fantastic joker, no matter how many screaming 13 year olds make up a majority of his fan base, he is a great actor.


----------



## String Seraphim (Sep 25, 2008)

Someone mentioned to me a while ago that Daniel Day Lewis might play the Joker in a coming sequel. Any thoughts? I personally think that would be an awesome Joker imho.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 25, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> Depp could be a fantastic joker, no matter how many screaming 13 year olds make up a majority of his fan base, he is a great actor.



Count me in as one of those screaming 13 year old girls  Depp is fucking awesome  But I seriously doubt he'll be the Joker.



String Seraphim said:


> Someone mentioned to me a while ago that Daniel Day Lewis might play the Joker in a coming sequel. Any thoughts? I personally think that would be an awesome Joker imho.



Daniel Day Lewis would make an awesome joker...but I don't think he'd do it either. Maybe if they let him grow a moustache for it.


----------



## Neil (Sep 25, 2008)

Depp would make an amazing joker I think

I would quite like to see Jolie in the cat woman outfit as well


----------



## Naren (Sep 25, 2008)

Depp could play anyone he damn well wanted to. Hell, he could probably play Catwoman if he wanted to.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 27, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Girls with big boobs make movies sexy, but most of the time the movies SUCK ASS and lack any kind of depth. I think it could sour even Nolan's work.



I think Keira Knightley would make a great Cat Woman. She seems like she could get really fucking twisted if needed.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 27, 2008)

Naren said:


> Depp could play anyone he damn well wanted to. Hell, he could probably play Catwoman if he wanted to.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry, but those interviews seemed so fake just how shit the respones were and stuff . I won't be putting it as anything but a rumour still that depp will be the joker, or that there will be a cat women and penguin.


----------



## goth_fiend (Sep 29, 2008)

Im really hoping they dont revisit the joker, from my perspective he is in arkham now, lets move on to somebody else (and the single fact that NOBODY will be able to top ledgers portrayal of him) and as for catwoman, I want jessica biel to play her, not necessarily because she is a good actress, but I want to see her in skin tight vinyl!


----------



## winterlover (Oct 8, 2008)

that Crock dude would be the shit!!!!!

Depp as the riddler could be a win

just like how jim carey was back in the g, they've got that flamboyant goofy side that would be totally appropriate


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 18, 2008)

winterlover said:


> that Crock dude would be the shit!!!!!
> 
> Depp as the riddler could be a win
> 
> just like how jim carey was back in the g, they've got that flamboyant goofy side that would be totally appropriate



i think they are trying to avoid flamboyant as much as possible.

depp as the riddler, not bad, i was thinking more like Hugo Weaving as the riddler, and a much more serious role, riddles and terrorism could be his game

penguin, possinly hoffman, who else would play penguin i have no fuckin clue, but sticking with an arms dealer would be the best bet

catwoman could also work, but who would play here i definitely dunno

nolan's not the one for picking really HOT actresses for the female leads if you haven't noticed lol


----------



## playstopause (Oct 19, 2008)

I've read that the Catwoman part has been officially proposed to Cher. Interesting... She could be great, has won an oscar once...Who knows.

One of the MANY articles that says so (that also says that Depp WILL be the Ridler) : 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...7;20to-play-Catwoman-in-next-Batman-film.html


----------

